# Brake Pad Replacements..........



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I've switched out my brake lines with stainless from Stop-Tech but want to upgrade the pads now. I've read that the Corvette C5 pads are a direct match. If so I'll prolly go that route. Any other suggestions?

JET


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

See this thread............Hawk Pads


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> See this thread............Hawk Pads


Thanks, I called them after not finding the pads on their website. Got voicemails from every button I pushed.........doesn't anyone answer their phone?.......jeesh, wish I had THAT luxury.

JET


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Thanks, I called them after not finding the pads on their website. Got voicemails from every button I pushed.........doesn't anyone answer their phone?.......jeesh, wish I had THAT luxury.
> 
> JET


Welcome to the wonderful world of computer generated answering systems...I think they suk too!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

some have those since they cant answer 4000 calls an hour.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Thanks, I called them after not finding the pads on their website. Got voicemails from every button I pushed.........doesn't anyone answer their phone?.......jeesh, wish I had THAT luxury.
> 
> JET


PM the person that wrote the thread on Hawk Pads and ask him for part #.


----------



## rrathea (Dec 1, 2005)

I ran the Hawk pads on my C5 (Z06). They worked great, but the back pads squealed alot under normal driving. Under hard driving they were find. Drove me nuts to the point I put the factory pads on the back and ran the Hawks up front. Got the Hawks from Baer Brakes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2005)

OR get the EBC GreenStuff pads!! If you are a track going kind of guy, get the RedStuff pads.


----------



## Xman (Oct 31, 2004)

Consider Axxis Ultimate for the rears. They have a wide temperature range. Stock pads can't take the heat.


----------



## ShAkz05GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

I need a brake combination that will send me from 155mph to 80mph REALLY QUICKLY. I have to this on occasion when a little FIAT or PEUGOT jumps in front of me on the Autobahn. 
And it rains a lot here.
I all for "safety First"
What's the best combo.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Ordered the "Greenies" from EBC thanks to Big Mike's link.........got a Fed-Ex number and they're here already.......going on next week. I'll let everyone know how they work out. Also, my son and I went over to Next Level Performance shop yesterday to look at a Maggie install going on an '05 GTO. Man, that thing looks fantastic.........guess I'll place my order now, why not?:lol: :lol: 


JET


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

J.E.T. said:


> Ordered the "Greenies" from EBC thanks to Big Mike's link.........got a Fed-Ex number and they're here already.......going on next week. I'll let everyone know how they work out. Also, my son and I went over to Next Level Performance shop yesterday to look at a Maggie install going on an '05 GTO. Man, that thing looks fantastic.........guess I'll place my order now, why not?:lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> JET


Yes, I'm also curious about the Greenies for my GTO, among others like Hawk

I tried to get Greenstuff for my last ride, but by the time I went to order them they stopped production for the rear pads for my car, so I went with KVR pads.

I want a better pad that doesn't dust the wheels too badly.


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

So will C5 pads fit our cars?


----------



## BuffGTO (Dec 29, 2005)

I had Hawk HPS on the fiance's IS300, and what a difference over stock. Thinkin about switching to Hawk on the GTOOOOOO


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

BuffGTO said:


> So will C5 pads fit our cars?


I think so. I looked at the sticky for front brakes and I believe a '04 C5 pad would be a direct replacement. Not sure, maybe you'd have to remove the little wear indicator tab at the most. And I believe the factory pad is a ceramic compound 

I'm ordering mine in a few days and plan on replacing them when I do my oil change at 1,750. The next service will be at 5,000 - then at 5,000 intervals. Sorry, I got side-tracked.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Update..........got the box from Brakes Direct and took the car and the (unopened) box up to my shop for the install. Opened the box at the shop and sure enough, the rear pads weren't there. Man I was pissed.........anyway my shop guy looked up the number on the front pads and cross-referenced it. He said these are pads for the '03 Corvette and are available from any local auto parts store. Just an FYI.........btw, mines' an '05 model.

JET


----------

